# I am an Aussie, I've decided Indonesia to go teach English,have any advice?



## steph5wilson

I am an Aussie, currently teaching and living in Australia. I have an English degree, I just started applying jobs from local and international employments. After much deliberation and wondering where I should go, I've decided Indonesia is the place I most want to go teach English, so on that note, is anyone there now and have any advice for me? I kinda want to live in Jakarta but I’m flexible. I just want to get prepared and get more advice off of others who are or have taught in Indonesia before.


----------



## fortinzach

Indonesia is an interesting place to live, it has its own appeal. Jakarta is a city buzzing with activity. I am sure you will enjoy living there.


----------



## deborahgo35

I came across career sites, which I have heard a lot of information about tips and warning regarding scams and many more. Try to visit. I also learned that a degree or higher qualification is not necessary for working with EF however, I would prefer to have not only reassurance, but a qualification which will give me confidence and the relevant experience needed to become a qualified teacher who can meet the standards of the school.


----------



## aikohilt26

The downside of Jakarta is, aside from being more expensive from most other places in the country (except maybe Bali and remote places like Irian) is that the pollution is so bad. Sometimes you can barely see across the street. The nice layer of smog is pretty effective against sunburn most of the time, though. Suburbs like Serpong, Lippo Karawaci, and BSD seem a little less smoggier.


----------



## timhench21

Have a look at Westhill Consulting Career & Employment the one based in Australia for teachers wanting to teach ENGLISH anywhere in the world, including in Indonesian schools. Check out their forum as there are lots of questions about teaching English in Indonesia. Maybe a good suggestion is for you to post on the forum and see what replies you receive.


----------



## salujmanmihevec

Westhill isn't that good you know, there are a lot of better sites like jobsDB, jobstreet, indeed and many more. Where to work, you can also find many job openings there. Well, a decent gig, if you are certified as a teacher in your home country, is to teach at an international school or national plus school. Way back when the government made it illegal for the rich to send their kids to international schools. You had to be international. So rich Chinese people and others started building private schools and hiring expatriate teachers. Sekolah Pelita Harapan is a school that hires Christian teachers started out of this trend. There are lots of schools like this, BiNus, and I think Global Jaya would be some other examples.


----------



## iloveuniq

Government policy states that foreigners who work in Indonesia must be "experts" in their field. This precludes your average recent university graduate from working here … as the government sees an expert as someone who has been working in their field professionally for 5 to 10 or more years. The only exception we've found to this rule is for native speakers teaching English. If you have teaching qualifications and are a native speaker, you are already an expert in your field even if you are a fresh graduate.


----------



## Andrew90

Dear Steph,

I'm Andrew from Indonesia and currently having interest to continue pursuing my study to Australia.
If you don't mind maybe we can exchange experience.
I'm currently living in Jakarta, and i can recommend you for few English institute.

Please PM me.
Thanks


----------



## zoehuynh

Beware of traveller's diarrhoea! I would recommend drinking bottled water only whilst you're there.


----------



## myfoever

My husband teaches English for 22 year with age 11-16


----------



## forestyuan2014

I am not sure whether this is off topic: why don't you go to China? Currently, foreign English teachers are in high demand in China, especially native speakers. Many private educational institutes hire foreign teachers. To teach at these chools, NO qualification is needed at all. The only requirement is that you are a native speaker.


----------

